# 6" 1911 drop in barrel



## kreklevich (Nov 21, 2012)

Is there a 6" barrel for a 1911 that I can just drop into my current gun (5" kimber custom TLE II)? I've searched all over the internet and can't find anything. If someone could provide a link to said barrel or provide reasoning as to why I can't have/find them.

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Probably not, 1911 barrels even the ones labeled as "drop in" often require some level of fitting.


----------



## kreklevich (Nov 21, 2012)

You'll have to excuse my level of noobness, but is the fitting something i can accomplish with emery cloth and a fine file or do i need to take it to a gunsmith?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

kreklevich said:


> You'll have to excuse *my level of noobness,* but is the fitting something i can accomplish with emery cloth and a fine file or do i need to take it to a gunsmith?


If you have to ask, you need to (and in the long run will be better off to) take it to a gun smith. :mrgreen:


----------



## kreklevich (Nov 21, 2012)

ya that sounds like what i should do.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

kreklevich said:


> ya that sounds like what i should do.


Probably a good idea, there's a little more too it to ID the right spots to file/fit and you want the lugs to match up right...not doing it right can lead to catastrophic issues.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Ideally you should have a long slide setup to just swap the top end,the extra slide and barrel mass really makes it a tame shooter.If you want one,Clark,BarSto and Kart make the barrels.Kart will be your best bet.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Barrel fitting is not a simple thing in the 1911. The timing can come down to a matter of (hopefully expert) opinion, and can be extremely annoying to adjust.

The issue that can be dangerous in a new barrel is headspace.

The issue that is the most dangerous (in my opinion) is that the weapon can appear to function correctly right up until catastrophic failure, unless you understand exactly what you're watching.

There are gunsmiths you should avoid.

Reputation is everything.

Best of luck.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

That is correct.Drop-in barrels are basically mean for cheap replacements,most of the time they drop right in or some light filing or sanding get it in.Your accuracynormally doesn't improve,or will a little because the new bushing is tighter than original.The problem today is specs are all over the place,which is where timing issues come up.Even the factories have timing issues,Kimber did in their second generations for a short period.An old trick was long link the barrel for better lockup,it increased upper lug engagement but didn't always work because the lower support went from both lugs to only the link,It depended where the upper contact was to work,and specs were pretty much to Colt then before everyone and their brother started copies.

You can spend $160 on one and it will most likely work,how well depends on the measurements of your gunIt may be fine,may flange the upper lugs,break links,never know until it's being put in.For double that you can get one installed that will be very accurate and correctly fit if the smith knows what he's doing.As a side note,be aware that Nowlin barrels are chambered tight to match specs and I believe Shuemann is too.My BarSto was about mid spec and took my reloads fine.Chambers should always be guaged ,not all are finished to the same spec,even in the same brand,alot need finish reamed.


----------

